# Aalbesatz im Teich



## Rettinger1989 (14. März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum.:vik:

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich einen Teich mit ca 3 Hektar. Dort sind bis jetzt nur karpfen und massig Futterfische drin.

Wie viele sollte ich da besetzen? Weiß zufällig irgend jemand wo ich welche herbekomme?(evtl mit Lieferung?)

Danke schon mal,
Viele grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Wie siehts da mit anderen Gräben und Gewässern um deinen See aus?
Und wieviel Kormorane sind so vorhanden?

Wir schütten Jährlich ordentlich Aale rein und ein Bruchteil wird gefangen. Musst erst einmal abklären ob es sinnvoll ist, bei dir Aale zu besetzen.


----------



## Rettinger1989 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Hallo. Also Kormorane gibt es gar nicht... Habe zwei Bäche als Zulauf. Und einer läuft dann weg..

MfG


----------



## Illex2442 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Wenn Du einen Bach hast der rausläuft dann wird Dir wohl ein Teil der Aale abwandern! Wieviele das kann man nicht sagen,je nachdem wie es ihnen bei Dir gefällt 
Auf die Frage wo Du Aale herbekommst ist halt schwierig zu antworten wenn Du nicht schreibst aus welcher Gegend Du kommst 
Gruß Illex2442


----------



## Rettinger1989 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Hallo.

Ich bin aus der nördlichen Oberpfalz falls dir das was sagt|supergri

Gruß


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (15. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

erkundige Dich doch mal, ob Du überhaupt Aale setzen darfst.
Meines Wissens braucht man dazu ausserhalb von Aaleinzugsgebieten eine Genehmigung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> erkundige Dich doch mal, ob Du überhaupt Aale setzen darfst.
> Meines Wissens braucht man dazu ausserhalb von Aaleinzugsgebieten eine Genehmigung.


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Unser Vorstand hat erst vorige Woche die Mitglieder informiert, welche Weiher mit Aal besetzt werden. Das scheint ohne Probleme möglich zu sein.

Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Ich will niemanden belehren.
Der Themnstarter sagt er wohnt in der nördl.Oberpfalz.
Da glaube ich nicht dass das Aaleinzugsgebiet ist.
Wie das in Fürth ist, weis ich nicht.
Ich würde halt einfach mal bei der zuständigen Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ( Landratsamt ) nachfragen.
Und nicht vergessen: Glasaale sind mächtig teuer.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Ich würde davon Abstand nehmen!
Aale haben in Teichen nichts verloren, durch die Bäche besteht die 
Gefahr, dass Stein / Edelkrabsbesände durch die Aale dezimiert werden!
Hoffentlich wird dieser Besatz unterbunden!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

@ frauen-Nerfling

Aalbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern bedarf keiner Genemigung!
Ich würde aber keine Besetzen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (19. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Wenn der Teich einen Zu/ und einen Abfluss hat ist es kein geschlossenes Gewässer!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Ein Teich ist auch ein geschlossenes Gewässer trotz zu und Abfluss,da künstlich angelegt und meistens als Zuchtteich verwendet!

Offene Gewässer sin Flüsse, Bäche, Altwasser.... und als ausnahme Baggerseen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

ZU und ABfluss - ja!
Aber nicht wenn es sich dabei um einen Bach handelt. 

Zufluss im herkömmlichen Sinn ist für mich ein Rohr, was von einem Bach abgeleitet wird

Abfluss ein Mönch etc...

Aber wie gesagt, es läuft ein Bach rein und wieder raus, also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Aale besetzt werden dürfen!


----------



## smithie (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, es läuft ein Bach rein und wieder raus, also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Aale besetzt werden dürfen!


Steht das irgendwo?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*



> Steht das irgendwo?





> Habe zwei Bäche als Zulauf. Und einer läuft dann weg..



Vielleicht mal den ganzen Thread lesen!

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

@Jürgen: Du hast mich missverstanden. 

Steht irgendwo, "dass Aale [nicht] besetzt werden dürfen"?
-> AVFiG? (nein, ich habe jetzt selber nicht gesucht)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Ein Teich ist auch ein geschlossenes Gewässer trotz zu und Abfluss,da künstlich angelegt und meistens als Zuchtteich verwendet!
> 
> Offene Gewässer sin Flüsse, Bäche, Altwasser.... und als ausnahme Baggerseen.


 
Das kann mna so pauschal nicht sagen, das definiert in der Regel das Landesfischereigesetz. Und landesfischereigesetze können durchaus sehr unterschiedlich sein.

Hier einmal ein Auszug eines Fischereigesetzes, der Deiner Meinung entgegensteht:



> (4) Geschlossene Gewässer sind angelegte stehende Gewässer sowie Anlagen zur Fischerzeugung, *denen es an einer für **den Fischwechsel geeigneten Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer fehlt,*​​Nicht unter Satz 1 fallende Gewässer sind offene Gewässer.​


 
Bedeutet soviel wie Teichanlagen sind offene Gewässer, sobald sie eine geeignete Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer haben, durch den Fischwechsel möglich ist. Das kann durchaus ein kleines Rinnsal sein.

Ob da nun Aalbesatz erlaubt ist oder nicht, dass sollte man im Einzelfall bei der Fischereibehörde erfragen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## antonio (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*



smithie schrieb:


> @Jürgen: Du hast mich missverstanden.
> 
> Steht irgendwo, "dass Aale [nicht] besetzt werden dürfen"?
> -> AVFiG? (nein, ich habe jetzt selber nicht gesucht)




Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen, auch nach ihrem Fang im betreffenden Gewässer, nicht
ausgesetzt werden:
1.
Aal und Hecht in Fließgewässern der Forellen-
und Äschenregion sowie in Seen, in denen
hauptsächlich Seeforellen und Seesaiblinge vorkommen; Aal darüber hinaus nicht in
Gewässern mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden Edelkrebsbestand.

jetzt müßte geklärt werden ob das für den bach zutrifft.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Zitat aus dem Bayerischen Fischrecht Art. 2, da der TE aus Bayern kommt



> 1.Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind alle künstlichen angelegten ablaßbaren und wärend der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in verbindung stehen oder nicht.
> 2 die lediglich zum Zweck der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig abgesperrten Rinnsale (Bäche) solange sie ausschließlich
> diesem Zweck dienen.
> 3. mit Ausnahme der Altwässer alle anderen Gewässer, denen es an einer für den Wechsel der Fische geigneten regelmäßigen Verbindung mit einem
> anderen natürlichen Gewässer fehlt.



Dazu würd ich mir dann noch den § 12 der Afvig zur Aalbewirtschaftung durchlesen, wenn ich in Bayern Aal besetzen wollte und bei den lokalen Behörden nachfragen.

Bundes/europarechtliche Vorschriften nicht zu vergessen, vor allem dann, wenn man Aale in Gewässer jenseits der Wasserscheide (Donaugebiet, Abfluss ins schwarze Meer, keinerlei Chance für die Aale zum ablaichen zu kommen) einbringen wollte........


Oder gut bayrisch Augen zu und durch, den Unwissenden spielen und rein mit den Viechern, dann sind sie dann halt drin..

Muss man dann halt im Ernstfall mit den Konsequenzen leben, wenn man erwischt werden würde und gegen irgendwelche Gesetze verstossen hätte....

Ist ja eh alles nicht mehr so richtig nachvollziehbar mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Gesetzen in den verschiedensten Ländern.......


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Bei uns in SH wurde ein Teich mal "zwangsweise" leergepumpt. Dort hatte ein Bauer einen Teich ausgehoben und mit ein paar Fischen (u.a. Karpfen) besetzt. Das ganze wurde auch zum Baden benutzt.

Die untere Naturschutzbehörde (welche meist die Füsse hochlegt, wenn sie ncht grade Bürger belästigt) bekam davon Wind und fühlte sich ihrer Wichtigkeit beraubt und übergangen.

Ende vom Lied. Gewässer wurde abgepumpt. Die Fische sind elendig im Schlauch verreckt (der dann auch geplatzt ist und die Fische auf dem Acker verteilte).

Aber die untere Naturschutzbehörde war zufrieden und stolz auf ihre Machtdemonstration.

Kann also immer mal richtige Probleme geben, wenn sich irgendwelche Behördenmenschen zu wichtigem Berufen fühlen und ihre "Macht" auf Teufel komm raus durchsetzen wollen.


----------



## Schmokk (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Aale im "Garten" würd ich, glaub ich, auch die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Der TS meldet sich hier schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr und wie ich die Situation einschätze, interessiert den auch gar nicht mehr, was hier so geschrieben wird!
Wenn der irgendwo Satzaale her bekommt, dann werden die auch in seinem Teich landen!

Jürgen


----------



## Rettinger1989 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Hallo. Ich wollte nur mal mitteilen dass ich den besatz lassen werde. Ich bin eig nur drauf gekommen weil ich gehört habe das in diesem teich früher immer wieder aale waren und gefangen wurden. Aber dass ich das evtl gar nich darf habe ich nicht gewusst. Werde jetzt zander setzen, denn das darf ich sicher und danke trotudem.

Mfg#h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. April 2013)

*AW: Aalbesatz im Teich*

Teiche die einen zufluß aus einem Bach(auch zulauf durch Rohre) ist es eigendlich nicht notwendig teure Aale zu Besetzen da diese durch den Zulauf von selbst zuwandern (soweit das Wasser passt).
Haben selbst einige Aufzuchtteiche die im Herbst abgefischt werden und in denen sind immer Zugewanderte Aale zu finden.


----------

